# There's gonna be a showdown!



## yeshoney

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-She...Domain_0&hash=item5d48f69569&autorefresh=true


----------



## willswares1220

I quess a bike like this speaks for itself....with very little description...

It must be nice....... Snap 4 blurry photo's and sit back in the easy chair.

And let the people fight over it!!!

Don't you wish it was always that easy!!


----------



## Oldnut

*Shelby*

Yep let's see where this goes ha I put a g on it bet it goes 2500 easy


----------



## Oldnut

*Shelby*

Ha the 1000 bid lasted 11 minutes well here we go


----------



## Flat Tire

haha - I bid toooo!


----------



## catfish

I guess I'll have to bid too. Don't want to feel left out....


----------



## jkent

No shipping offered. That might hold some people back. I just don't understand why people bid like this so early in an auction, still has almost 10 days left to go. 
JKent


----------



## kccomet

no shipping, usually the kiss of death on ebay. its already at 1800, pretty respectable right out of the gate. poor pics,no shipping ill guess 2800, looks pretty good


----------



## Nickinator

geez guys its only got 9 days left, better bid now! 

Nick.

I will be watching this one. should be fun.


----------



## yeshoney

I gotta get more popcorn!!


----------



## Crazybikelady

Seriously! This ones close to me, but DANG $$$$$$!!! Watching and can't wait to see this one go


> Marie 

Similar to the crazy cat lady;  I'm obsessed, & couldn't care less that I've got too many.


----------



## Talewinds

Won't make it to auction end???


----------



## cyclingday

Interesting bike!
 It appears to be another 1940 that defies normal convention. 
A Shelby badged Supreme with a Hiawatha type tank on it and the very basic rack and chainguard.
If I didn't have to fly to Ohio to pack the bike and ship it back to myself in California, It would be pretty tempting.


----------



## bike

*Gotta luv*

the generator power- I have that rare pre war shelby  generator if anyone needs it


----------



## slick

It will hit $2800 i bet. Bike is completely correct. This was the last dithc effort for shelby to use up whatever parts they had left. It's a really great bike for sure. A nice clean up on it and it would look incredible. Wish i had the dough. I'd be on it. I know a fellow Shelby King in L.A. that needs it for the shelby invasion coming up on July 6th 2014. Long Beach California baby!!! The biggest gathering of Shelby bikes since they rolled outta the plant. Be there or be SQUARE!


----------



## Balloontyre

Big yawn...


----------



## Freqman1

slick said:


> It will hit $2800 i bet. Bike is completely correct. This was the last dithc effort for shelby to use up whatever parts they had left. It's a really great bike for sure. A nice clean up on it and it would look incredible. Wish i had the dough. I'd be on it. I know a fellow Shelby King in L.A. that needs it for the shelby invasion coming up on July 6th 2014. Long Beach California baby!!! The biggest gathering of Shelby bikes since they rolled outta the plant. Be there or be SQUARE!




I hope you ain't selling wolf cookies again Chris. Last year there were only a handful of big tank bikes. I think there should to be at least a dozen or better Speedlines/Arrows before you can call it an invasion! Still had a good time though. V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG

nice pics...........


----------



## marshalmike

*Shelby?*

Am I missing something? Is that an Arrow tank on a straight down tube frame with Shelby badge? I better look at pics again! This should be added to the thread from last year on straight vs. Curved down tubes for Hiawatha! I'm guessing towards 3k


----------



## willswares1220

They are lucky they have such a desireable bike for sale there.

They might go to the library sometime and take out a book to study up on "The Art Of Photography".
Sometimes a person actually has to work a little and take time on taking proper photo's. 
LAZY!!!


----------



## Talewinds

I'm only kind of "meh" about this bike. Straight fender stays, parts-bin rear rack... Most of the appeal of the Airflow model and its unique character is absent with this particular bike.


----------



## dougfisk

marshalmike said:


> Am I missing something? Is that an Arrow tank on a straight down tube frame with Shelby badge? I better look at pics again!...




Your eyes do not deceive... it is the mind that struggles to accept...


----------



## rollfaster

*It's a cool bike but....*

It seems to lack the luster that most of these offer. Still like it though.


----------



## Freqman1

I've seen another (original) very similar to this just this past month. Seems these late (40-41?) bikes were built using leftovers. V/r Shawn


----------



## SirMike1983

I think the tank on them is overkill in terms of design, but I guess that's just a personal thing. Someone is still going to lay down some pretty serious money for this one in the end.


----------



## bikewhorder

I think the photography is not doing this bike justice, but I would also say that at its current bid of $1900 its already about $500 more than I would be willing to cough up for it.


----------



## ohdeebee

Balloontyre said:


> Big yawn...




I'll second that.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

ohdeebee said:


> I'll second that.




YYYAAAAWWWWNNNNNNN...ZZZZZZZZZZZZ.... Meah...


----------



## ozzmonaut

I'd say it's not enough bike for the money. Rare, but I feel that amount of money could bring me several bikes I'd much rather have. But I don't have to have a bike just because nobody else does. And sometimes the rarity is the sole driving factor for certain people


----------



## RustyK

The bars and the tank are the main attraction, missing the curved fender braces it certainly loses much of the appeal. Worst photos in ebay history.


----------



## kccomet

2900, with really poor pics and most important no shipping the seller did ok. a bike like that would have prob sold on craigslist with out the 3 or 4 hundred in ebay fees


----------



## Nickinator

I guessed 2,500. I personally think it went high. its not super deluxe. no lobdel sidespring, big guard, big rack, or deluxe fenders. I guess the barn fresh find just made it go for more.

Nick.


----------



## rollfaster

*I agree nick...*

I think the tank and bars did the talking on this one, pretty plain otherwise.


----------



## kccomet

im a little one sided on this bike since i have a very similar one. sure its the last hurrah for shelby on this model. i find that interesting. and no curved braces big deluxe rack and guard. it did look like original paint, the tank and bars were worth the price in my opinion. if it was an earlier deluxe model in original paint it might have brought twice what it did. just my take i dont know much about bikes


----------



## bike

*pretty*



slick said:


> It will hit $2800 i bet. Bike is completely correct. This was the last dithc effort for shelby to use up whatever parts they had left. It's a really great bike for sure. A nice clean up on it and it would look incredible. Wish i had the dough. I'd be on it. I know a fellow Shelby King in L.A. that needs it for the shelby invasion coming up on July 6th 2014. Long Beach California baby!!! The biggest gathering of Shelby bikes since they rolled outta the plant. Be there or be SQUARE!




dang close!


----------



## scrubbinrims

Maybe I am in the minority here, but I think it is a fantastic bike...in the top 1% of prewar ballooners currently in existence.
Of the critics, how many of your bikes would bring nearly 3K on the open market?
And it's original to the inner tubes probably.
Congrats to the owner (and wish it were me).
Chris


----------



## bikewhorder

scrubbinrims said:


> Maybe I am in the minority here, but I think it is a fantastic bike...in the top 1% of prewar ballooners currently in existence.
> Of the critics, how many of your bikes would bring nearly 3K on the open market?
> And it's original to the inner tubes probably.
> Congrats to the owner (and wish it were me).
> Chris




I don't know, I have bikes that I probably couldn't get 3k for, but I still wouldn't trade them for this one.  I love the original condition of this bike but IMO it is kind of awkward and stripped down looking.  I like my OG burgundy Shelby better.  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1299&attachmentid=87347  They say you should collect what you like so that's what I'm going to do.


----------



## Talewinds

bikewhorder said:


> I don't know, I have bikes that I probably couldn't get 3k for, but I still wouldn't trade them for this one.  I love the original condition of this bike but IMO it is kind of awkward and stripped down looking.




^This

If I'm going to spend my hard earned money on a Shelby Airflow, and believe me, I WANT to, it's going to be a decked-out version, the one with the unique rack, curved stays, etc, etc.
Chris, when comparing this old bike to all the other old, original bikes out there, then ya, it's pretty special, but when comparing this prewar Airflow to all the other prewar Airflows, it's just 'meh'.


----------



## kccomet

i agree with most of the comments about this bike. my guess was 2800. i tend to think it would have done quite a bit better with shipping. as i said i have a similar bike, not trying to inflate the value of mine, its worth what its worth on any given day. yes a decked out deluxe would be nice but in original paint your looking at decked out dollars. i think some one got a good deal on a pretty rare bike


----------



## Flat Tire

scrubbinrims said:


> Maybe I am in the minority here, but I think it is a fantastic bike...in the top 1% of prewar ballooners currently in existence.
> Of the critics, how many of your bikes would bring nearly 3K on the open market?
> And it's original to the inner tubes probably.
> Congrats to the owner (and wish it were me).
> Chris




I 'd have to agree with Chris, complete original upper end bike that looks to be in great condition. I bet it looks 10 times better in person instead of the crappy pics.
I dont think its really fair to compare this to the ones with the curved braces, big guard, etc etc, it is what it is. Reminds me of one time a collector found out I had matching original Huffman top flytes, and his very first question was 'are they lit tanks?' When I said no he was like 'Oh'......they way he said it made me think he thought non-lit tanks were low end junk.....haha!
So I guess it all comes down to what you like.


----------



## Freqman1

kccomet said:


> just my take i dont know much about bikes




Uhh sure you don't! It was nice visiting while I was in KC and if you are ever in Ga. you'll have to check out my stuff. Oh yeah and bring that Arrow with you I have a spot for it! V/r Shawn


----------



## prewarbikes4sale

I think that was the tank's value the rest was free.


----------



## dougfisk

If it were the full zoot Speedline with high end fenders, rack, and guard, it would have brought over double that I think.  I would be still be in at that anyway...


----------



## Freqman1

dougfisk said:


> If it were the full zoot Speedline with high end fenders, rack, and guard, it would have brought over double that I think.  I would be still be in at that anyway...




Someone on this forum asked not quite double for an original paint No-Nose that unfortunately had been 'upgraded'. Not sure whatever happened to that one. I think an original paint '38-9 Speedline would easily get double the money. I haven't conducted any sort of census but I can count the ones I know about and still not run out of fingers. V/r Shawn


----------



## COB

I figure that it was probably a Caber who bought this bike. If so, when is the unveiling going to be? I would love to see some decent photos of it!


----------



## detroitbike

It should be at my shop by Friday................


----------



## slick

bike said:


> dang close!




Thanks bike!!! I am a true Shelby guy and watch these things pretty close, and no i didn't bid, and no it isn't heade to my house unfortunately. $100 off is pretty damn close indeed on my guess.

So to all the Shelby haters out there, if this was a boring ass schwinn autocycle nobody would be dissing it but praising...GREAT BUY!! Right? It could be a crusty pile of .... and you guys would be drooling. I have seen soooooo many schwinns it makes me honestly sick. Pick the color combo you want and i bet there are 12 or more of each in those colors alone. Oh and the one you think you scored on that is all original...has been stripped by the other 22 owners before you to deluxe out there bike at home. How many Hiawatha Arrows are out there in original paint? Not very many no matter what year. I can honestly count less then 12 from 1938-1940. So as us Shelby guys may be the ugly underdog, i'd rather dare to be different at the show with the bike that stands out like a Hemi Superbird at the local car show then the guy with the 69 camaro along with the other 30 camaros that show up.


----------

